# Defeat (Libcurl)



## codesweat (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello,

I have been trying to install binwalk on my FreeBSD machine. When I *./configure* it tells me it can't find the libcurl libraries. After looking around, I concluded it was right. So the search began. No matter what I do I cannot find anything specific in the ports or otherwise pertaining to libcurl (other than wrappers.) I installed linux compatibility, and have found libcurl4-openssl-dev which is what some on other os's have reported as being needed to get binwalk to work. I can't find that for FreeBSD, and although I have found it for other os's (debian) I am wondering off into unexplored territory. I have searched for two days so I am having to admit defeat. How can I get libcurl on my system.

Brian

P.s.

I have already installed curl.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 13, 2011)

codesweat said:
			
		

> I have already installed curl.



Me too (I mean, I installed it from ftp/curl), and for me ...

`# ls -l /usr/local/lib/libcurl*`

... results in:


```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  436010 Jun  7 09:22 /usr/local/lib/libcurl.a
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     949 Jun  7 09:22 /usr/local/lib/libcurl.la
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      12 Jun  7 09:22 /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so -> libcurl.so.6
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  356877 Jun  7 09:22 /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.6
```


----------



## Savagedlight (Sep 13, 2011)

If I understand things correctly, libcurl is part of ftp/curl


----------



## codesweat (Sep 13, 2011)

OK,
For some reason I didn't think of directing the *./configure* to look in the /usr/local/lib/ directory. So yes it looks like libcurl is part of curl. Now I have a new problem I'm researching. Now its missing curl header files. I did `./configure LDFLAGS=-L/path/to/library/files` maybe if I add CFLAGS as well got it made. We shall see.

Brian


----------

